
Wiener Gut-and-Amend Bill reduces ballot measure transparency - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/06/19/walters-bill-reduces-ballot-measure-transparency/
======
masonic
Related article from the Daily Post:

[https://padailypost.com/2019/06/17/sen-wiener-uses-gut-
and-a...](https://padailypost.com/2019/06/17/sen-wiener-uses-gut-and-amend-
maneuver-to-introduce-legislation-to-help-move-housing-projects-along-sb50-is-
still-on-hold/)

